# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  کتابخانه رایگان برای پایتون Pyglet

## r00tkit

سلام
برای من که جالب بود شاید برای شما هم جالب باشه

کتابخونه برای نوشتن بازی و برنامه های گرافیکی

اخرین ورژنش 3 ماه قبل release شده




> pyglet is an OpenGL-based software library used in developing games  and other visually-rich applications using the object-oriented language Python.






> Pyglet has built-in support for mouse and keyboard events, and can load several multimedia file formats (optionally via AVbin). OpenAL, DirectSound  or ALSA can be used for audio playback, with 3D positional audio support.
> 
> Pyglet is divided into several interdependent modules such as pyglet.gl, pyglet.graphics, pyglet.image, pyglet.media, pyglet.text, and pyglet.window.


http://www.pyglet.org/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyglet

----------


## r00tkit

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pygame
http://www.pygame.org/news.html

اینم یه کتاب



> "Invent Your Own Computer Games with Python" is a free e-Book that teaches you how to program in the Python programming language. Each chapter gives you the complete source code for a new game, and then teaches the programming concepts from the example.


http://inventwithpython.com/

----------

